# Is RaceTech Dead or alive?



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent seen much about racetech untill I tried to buy something off of ebay. A kydex bumper for my 0700 and a cheap brush serrator. I was shorted a bumper that didnt even mount to the 0700, so I left a comment on that and the serrator that was not in a racetech pac. Anyway, in short this guy says he owns Racetech (http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=bigdaddyshobbies_bolink&items=25&page=2&frompage=-1&iid=-1&de=off) He has flat out lied about emailing me back and shipping the bumper he didnt send. Not a good way to revive a business. So thats why I was wondering if Racetech was still around. I know Bolink is not.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi,

Racetech was owned by BoLink..........Both went belly up.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Its too bad there's people like that in this sport , but you can still find plenty of Race-Tech parts, Great car in their day , but still will run with the best with a few minor upgrades.

R.S.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL!! I am not sure what you are trying to do Jason... you bought 2 items from our eBay store, you were shorted 1 bumper and we mailed 3 last week to make up for it, that should be your only complaint but no, you want to post neg feedback that the products were not RACEtech products and didn't fit your car. I am not sure if your mad that you didn't get a header card on the serrator or what but it is the one that we/RACEtech sold for years. The bumper does fit on a Hyper, you lay your bumper on top, make the holes and drill them. It doesn't come with all the holes drill cause if it did it would look like a piece of swiss cheese. If your still that unhappy I will be more then happy to paypal you your $3.25 back.

~~~"Not a good way to revive a business" I am not trying to "revive" anything, just clearing out all the old product I have left.

Steve Rule
(ebay store) bigdaddyshobbies_bolink
www.BigDaddysHobbies.com (new site coming Feb 6th!!)


----------



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

Bud, this is the FIRST reply I have got from you and I purchased on Jan 3rd. You would not even reply back to emails. All I wanted to do was fix the problem the easiest way (send the missing bumper or credit paypal). I gave you the choice without being mad. You never replied back. After about two weeks waiting on you, I posted the E Bay comment like everyone does and got back yours, which wasnt true. Now here again you say you mailed one last week. Well I never got the one you said you mailed a month ago. And if you list something as fitting a certain product you shouldnt have to be drilling on it to get it to fit. I was just telling my side of the case and finding out it you really do own RaceTech, since I cant get a reply back. Most business owners reply. The money isnt the issue, its the not repling and trying to fix a common mistake.


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

JHardy said:


> Bud, this is the FIRST reply I have got from you and I purchased on Jan 3rd. You would not even reply back to emails. All I wanted to do was fix the problem the easiest way (send the missing bumper or credit paypal). I gave you the choice without being mad. You never replied back. After about two weeks waiting on you, I posted the E Bay comment like everyone does and got back yours, which wasnt true. Now here again you say you mailed one last week. Well I never got the one you said you mailed a month ago. And if you list something as fitting a certain product you shouldnt have to be drilling on it to get it to fit. I was just telling my side of the case and finding out it you really do own RaceTech, since I cant get a reply back. Most business owners reply. The money isnt the issue, its the not repling and trying to fix a common mistake.


Dude, Steve Rule does/did own Racetech and Bolink.


----------



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, thanks. I have nothing wrong with Racetech or Bolink. I own several parts from both and they are good. I have just been trying to get a reply from the guy and hate that it has to come to something like this. I've been screwed with buying on E Bay before and was trying to avoid it again. Im sure Steve is a good guy but after a month with no reply from him a person tends to get aggrivated. I was just posting to see if I was getting a line of bull like some give to get out of trouble.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

There is a problem somewere Jason cause I have answered all your email including one as last as this morning.


----------



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

Works fine for everyone else Steve. I dont have a problem getting replys back from others on E Bay emailing or messaging. I always check to send a copy to myself to see if it was sent. I even sent you my address this morning and still nothing. Not to be laying blame on you but there has to be something wrong on your side. My email is live all day long. Now that I have your attention lets PM this and not drag it in the dirt any longer.


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Its a buyer beware world on ebay. You grit your teeth and don't buy from that place again.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

eBay is a tricky place, that's true...

However, I would have to think this particular issue will be quickly resolved. I've dealt with Steve for more years that I care to think about - going back to the days when Bolink bought out RACEtech... 

I can only speak from my own personal experience, but I have NEVER had a problem of any sort with Steve that was not resolved quickly and to my full satisfaction. 

Regarding email, I have had problems personally because I have an AOL email account, and every once in a while I find an internet host that blocks AOL emails because there are a lot of fly by night spammers who setup free AOL accounts and flood the web sites with their junk emails. I finally setup a Yahoo account for emergency use once in a while...


----------



## rjm70 (Oct 20, 2003)

This is not any of my bussiness but I'm going to put my 2 cents in. I have known Steve for many years and you can't ask for a nicer guy. He has done alot for this hobby.When I ran for Racetech he always made sure we had what we needed to stay up front!!!!

Ritchie Mac
Silva Concepts
KC Racing
PRS
DanKim Graphics
Murdock R/C
Finish Line


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Richie Mac... hows it going man... miss hanging with you Sandhill guys!! Goos luck at the Bird if your going.

~~ about eBay ... I am having a HUGE problem with spam/scam email from both eBay and Paypal. I get at least 5-10 a day wanting me to "reset" my password, I know better then to answer them, I forward all of them on to eBay BUT I missed a real email from eBay the other day and they shut my store down for 2 day cause I didn't answer, it was a real pain. The pricks that are doing the fake emails are getting pretty good with the way they are doing it, now I am getting "Thanks for your Payment" emails, most the time for a little under $1000 for a watch or ring, and at the bottom it has a click here if you have a problem link. I have seen so many that I will not answer any but I am sure that they get their share of people to click. I think the person that came up with this junk is the same one that started pop up ads, and they need to be shot!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

My email account will automaticall make some emails spam... if the filter is triggered it goes into the delete folder.. Check you spam folder... I have had multiple aol user try to email me , and there emails never got through... AOL is the problem... I can remeber a while bacjk trying to get ahold of murdock rc.. i sent email after email.. I never got a respoce.. i was mad.. then come to find out my filter was trashin the emails before i even saw themm...

Look at my feedback on ebay... carpet-rocket I have bought a ton and i mean a ton from steve.. I have never had a problem.. Ill bet since he started doin the ebay things ive bought around 100 items.. Ive yet to have a problem, his shipping is always fast, and well i get bolink stuff i miss being able to buy at killler prices..


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry I even commented as I've have very good luck with buying from Steve!

Personal complaints don't belong on here anyway, hopefully everyone saw Hanks thread on that subject.

R.S.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

If either of you are using Norton (Symantec) virus protection, check your "anti-spam" settings & folder. Mine was sending EVERYTHING from ebay into the anti-spam folder until I discovered it.


----------



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

This is an open forum. If it is the only way to get answers, then use it. I didnt know who Steve was and I wanted to know who was screwin me. Sorry it was him but I dont know why he wont EMail or PM me so we can get this resolved. He has my email address and my home address to ship me the piece I need and was shorted. I asked him in a reply here to PM me and he still hasnt done that. I was nice the first month and got nothing back in reply. Steve said in this thread on the 2nd that he sent out three the previous week. I should have got them by now, and still nothing. I guess the Post Office isnt working correctly either along with email and PM. Im sure Steve is a good guy, and so am I. I asked politely and told him I knew it was an accident I was shorted. What else could I have done? After a month of no replies I posted comments on E Bay. Guess he didnt like them and thinks he shouldnt get me the shorted item. I will post an update when we get this resolved. Steve, PM me.


----------



## JHardy (Jan 3, 2006)

Well after posting on the 6th, I finally got my missing bumper. Steve, THANKS. I just wish you would have tried to communicate. This box was postal dated Feb-08, so you just shipped it and not like you said three weeks ago. No need to lie about things in the future. Thanks for the extra bumper, but really all I wanted was an response from a good seller. Sorry it had to come down to this. Oh yeah, nice touch with the Bolink bag. Guys, Steve will work to fix a mistake. Thanks again. Good luck with your website. :thumbsup:


----------

